# hmm...



## cute corporal (Jun 20, 2005)

i drink - brandy(with or without Pepsi)whisky(neat and straight down the hatch with no fannying around with ice)ribena(cures hangovers)mead, plum brandy, protein shakes, loads and loads of milk,red wine, port, white wine, water, baileys, advocaat or both mixed(yummmmmmmm!!!!) and vodka on coke. it all depends on how drunk i want to get and how fast.
different alcohol does different things - the effects are quite amusing when you mix them!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2005)

> the effects are quite amusing when you mix them!


Yea and not so amusing when u mix them and then get behind the wheel of a car...

I'd love to meet the FIRST retard who decided to mix Brandy and Pepsi..... I'd punch him straight in the mouth and then bang his sister's head off a curb......


----------



## cute corporal (Jun 20, 2005)

christ almighty! well i dont drive and i just like the drink!
i think i will now hide in a small secret corner...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe wind up looking like this?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

I drink Lime Bacardi Breezers, Lemon Fanta, Milk, Water, Orange Juice and thats about it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I drink Lime Bacardi Breezers, Lemon Fanta, Milk, Water, Orange Juice and thats about it



I hope not all at once!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

No, most of the time seperately 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, this is an extremely random thread. I drink beer (all kinds of), spirits, tea and milk. I have been known to drink a pint and then a cup of tea straight after!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh crap, I forgot coffee off my list. Gotta have coffee 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 20, 2005)

In the words of Dennis Leary "...coffee was invented by smokers. They sat around thinking of something to invent that could let them stay up longer and smoke some more!"


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2005)

who needs to get loaded.............ride a bike 50 plus miles, that should get your adrenilin pumping


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay - two new installments of Leary just for Plan D.......


----------



## JCS (Jun 20, 2005)

> who needs to get loaded.............ride a bike 50 plus miles, that should get your adrenilin pumping



Exactly! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I like a good Johnny Walker Blue Label, hmmm my wife just bought me a bottle from the Class 6. I also like Irish Whiskey, Irish Mist, a good Cogniac.

I mostly drink wine at home. I love a good Red wine or a Riesling. Even a good California White Ziffendel or White Merlot. I also love a good Italian Orvieto.

When I go out I drink good German beer or when I just want to sit outside and relax, read the paper. Nothing is better then a good German cold German beer when it is hot outside.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 20, 2005)

Erich said:


> who needs to get loaded.............ride a bike 50 plus miles, that should get your adrenilin pumping




I did twenty yesterday, it was cool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I am sure it is fun and enjoyable but I can not ride bikes for long distances. I would rather hike.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2005)

Some years ago I did Charity raft racing and the night before a race we always had a swamp water party. Now whether this idea came from the States I couldn't tell you but anyway get a large plastic bucket or buckets invite lots of piss artists (ensuring entry to the festivities are only allowed on production of an alcoholic beverage or two) this is poured into the bucket after all the drinks have been well mixed with a broom handle the party can begin.
It tended to work better if only spirits where used as the hops in beer tended to spoil the flavour a bit (interesting but pukey).
Vodka,brandy,whiskey,tequila,gin,vermouth,rum, etc etc a good handful of sugar and some lime or lemon juice usually made it a bit more livelier too.
We only allowed small glasses, pint mugs where banned as being too dangerous.
Obviously the Chunder bucket was always kept well clear of the Swamp bucket.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

And then you would ride bikes the next day? Wow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

I did about 10 miles on Saturday. Im slowly building myself up to the longer rides cos I havent cycled for a while.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually Adler our best raft was made from two GRP drop tanks we got from and old aircraft breakers I may have a pic somewhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

My bad, I completely read your post wrong Trackened. For some reason I thought we were talking about a Bike Race not a raft Race. How dumb of me.


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2005)

well are my notions of cycling rubbing off on a few people ? hope so ! I am doing a 115 miler on Sunday into the mountains ~ Cascades and thundershowers are due..........crap ! just wait till I make camp please....

Adler find a comfy thick saddle, that is 1/2 of your problem plus some padded shorts whether they are mtn. bike baggies or very Kühl lycra team shorts. your babe' will go crazy seeing you in those


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

I dont know I am just a hiking man. I used to enjoy going into the Great Smokies and hiking the Ashbury Trail. I also really enjoy hiking in the Schwaebische Alpen and ofcourse in the Alps in Bavaria.


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

You did'nt wear lederhosen? Adler, I hope.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 22, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I drink ... Bacardi Breezers




Aren't those alcoholic? I thought you were against the booze, you batty (and insane) bastard.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 22, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I did about 10 miles on Saturday. Im slowly building myself up to the longer rides cos I havent cycled for a while.




Go to the beach and ride.  

I don't know what they're like in England, but they're the best place for riding here... Flat and empty for most of the path. Covered the ten miles back from our destination (Marina Del Rey, by Santa Monica) in an hour ten, with stops. On a mountain bike. Being ridden by a novice. With rubbing brakes. It was very fun!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Beaches here are either covered in tourists or very stony so there's not much point in taking a bike down there. 

As for drink, I'll have almost any lager (not Carling), a couple of ales (mainly Spitfire) and the odd cocktail, orange Fanta, Tea and orange squash


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > I drink ... Bacardi Breezers
> ...



Im against everything except bacardi 


And why cycle slowly on a beach when you can cycle fast on a road? Ive exceeded the 30mph speed limit in villages several times.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

So, you'll drink actually bacardi or is it piss ant bacardi breezes all the way?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Just Bacardi Breezers  And maybe a little wine.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 22, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> GermansRGeniuses said:
> 
> 
> > cheddar cheese said:
> ...




The bike paths down here are smoother than the asphalt and emptier, for long stretches of it. You can go faster than on a street and cover more ground in less time, since there are no stop signs...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

In the sticks theres no traffic or stop signs either, just the odd tractor and cattle grid


----------



## JCS (Jun 22, 2005)

> I am doing a 115 miler on Sunday into the mountains



Jeeez!  ...and I thought my doing 25-30 a day is a lot!


----------



## JCS (Jun 22, 2005)

Speaking of bikes, what do you all ride?

Heres mine....an '05 Giant Boulder SE, not the greatest but it was all I could afford....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

I have no pics at the moment but I ride 2 different bikes. Ill get some pics tomorrow prolly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

so CC will you be coming sports day??


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

A Daewoo Shuttle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Folds up, right? 


When is Sports day lanc? Tomorrow?


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes sometimes when im riding the bloody thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

yup, last two lessons.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Great I thought it was next week, my absence today can run over into tomorrow as a recovery day. I spent this morning watching the first 6 episodes of Band of Brothers, Tomorrow I can watch the remaining 4, explain the special features and then do some Chemistry coursework.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

I was always in sports day, I had to be, I was the years best 400m runner so my tutor group automatically entered me in it. And I was on our rely team too...

I was timed in Year 10 at 58.8 seconds for 400 metres and 12.6 seconds for 100 metres. I probably wouldn't be able to run 100 metres now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

I skipped last year too. Year 7 and 8 i was the 200m champ and Year 8 i blitzed everyone in the discus  This year, its just Football, Tag Rugby and Rounders. Scabby team sports, How do I take 100% credit if I didnt win it on my own?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

ha! i got 11.9 for the 100m the other day.......

and i'm doin tag rugby, it sucks but it's better than rounders and football.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

I could ace 11.9...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

I would probably have been faster but that was my recorded time, we didn't record Sports Day times. I was second fastest in my tutor group, that's why I never ran the 100m, I only ran the relay. 

We didn't have team sports on Sports Day, it was all athletics. Tag Rugby? That is gay, what's the point in that? If you're going to have sports, at least have real Rugby.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Some Rugby is better than no Rugby (except when it's league)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

And what is wrong with Rugby League?


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 22, 2005)

My God, you are all heathens, heathens, I say!!

Imagine, indulging in activities that make you sweat. Ghastly, and on purpose, too. There is only one 
such approved activity.

And as for liquid adult refreshment . . . there's only one of those, too . . . Jameson's, neat, period.

 

Rich


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2005)

Jamesons Is total yuk not even single malt.
Glen Garioch single cask scotch now that is what whisky should taste like.
Ill definitely agree with you Rich on any good spirit Brandy,Whisky or Rum is knackered with Ice, water or anything put in it.
But you could put kerosene in Jamesons and it would improve it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, im skiving today....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

trackend said:


> You did'nt wear lederhosen? Adler, I hope.



Oh God Hell no!


----------



## cute corporal (Jun 27, 2005)

i love cycling, especially out in the sticks by my place and the nature reserve, where i can hunt cows as game.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 27, 2005)

Liquid refreshners: Water, Sprite,Mountain Dew, Drawned Kofola, some bers may serve as well

Liquid boozers: Everything... but some Whiskey (Ballantines, Hennessy, Johnie) is good, Beer (Czech!), all kinds of Rotgut

Sports: I was allways good at sportsdays - I can run fast, I'm phisically gifted (so ice Hockey, Soccer, Basket, Vollyebal...) as well as Athletics and Fight Sports. I won very often. 
But what the hell is Tag Rugby (Is it only based on touching???)

Adler, whether with or without die Lederhosen, the Bavarian Alps are wonderful!  And some of the Bavarian girls are even nicer. 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree, the Bavarian woman are some of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2003/i_texas_family-p1.php?gobackto=random

Brief guide to the lancs family...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

that's funny.........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2005)

Geez, that's cruel... But ROFL!  What does it have to do with Bavarian girls?

Adler, Czech girls are but nicer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh dont take me wrong, Czech girls are great! I look foward to them everytime I go to Prague, but I just love the Alpine woman the best. Actually I think I love women from the Scandinavian Countries the most.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2005)

I love all girls! But it's based on chemics surely - genetic scientists say that you are attracted most by the girl who is genetically most different. Eg. if you're dark, with black eyes big mouth and big skull bones, you'll prefer mostly girls with lighter skin, lighter eyes, small mouth and smaller face. This things naturally causes the diversity.
 
As to me I like... uhm... ehm... all girls. But when I was in Israel last year, I was amazed by those girls. They are ALL perfectly nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I think we atleast agree on one there here....Girls are Great!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2005)

yes, yes they are!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

I think most people here will agree, except for CC I think.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

*One* girl is great 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)

pppfttt, i'm not picky, i'll have as many women as are offering......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

Which would be, one...?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 1, 2005)

Girlz R gr8!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

CC is talking about his sister!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, you sick monkey, CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont have any sisters or brothers. Im a loner kid!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

now then, if we replace the "l" wil a "b"..........

man i'm good at code cracking............

and pD, it's atleast...two...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Prostitutes dont count.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

There's some that can't even get prostitutes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

wow CC, in one sentance you've managed to insult my girlfriend and my best and closest friend, well done..........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

That is quite amazing, even I've never managed that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

why do i get the feeling you're about to try and beat him??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

In saying that you'll give him ideas


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

No, I'll leave it. lanc gets a lot of abuse from everyone...I almost feel sorry for him...



...wait, now I don't. But....BUT...there's no point in doing it now but I'll remember!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

hmmm...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Dont make me out hmmmm you...

Ok youve done it now!


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

hmm.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

No-one out hmmmm's the hmmmm-meister...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

plan_D said:


> No, I'll leave it. lanc gets a lot of abuse from everyone...I almost feel sorry for him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait, now I don't. But....BUT...there's no point in doing it now but I'll remember!



thats only because he opens the door for us to do it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

how?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

By being yourself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Another fine example of how he left the door open. Maybe he was born in a barn?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

But hey thats what makes you, well you Lanc and your cool for it!


----------



## Clave (Jul 3, 2005)

I think this needs livening up...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Okay sure.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 4, 2005)

This is what I call _funny wasting of time..._


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2005)

What, flamethrowering a guy to death? I agree!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey now we all spam!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmmm, yeah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

alder said:


> Lanc and your cool for it



ok the sentiment's there but the grammar's not, but that's still pretty nice, espe3cailly coming from you guys


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

> espe3cailly



Im confused


----------



## plan_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Keep in mind, lanc, that I didn't see that.  

No, you're "cool"...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

You did not see that or say that? "And this is coming from guy with no grammer skills!)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 6, 2005)

I did not say that was what I meant. I make a lot of mistakes...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Im just kidding man.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2005)

In Czech we call it "overknocks"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

I am sorry I got lost what is "overknocks"


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

I think he means a typo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

OH


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 8, 2005)

thats a new name for it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

hmmmm......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow I really dont know what to say in this thread!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

spam anyone??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh yeah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

right, do you have a topic in mind?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

The design of toilet roll.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

i think it would be very interesting to have a square roll.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, that would be quite novel. I think instead of having flat sheets to wipe with though, it sould be stringy, like floss.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

i don't even want to think about it, thinking about it, a toilet roll TV remote would be quite funny.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Press brown to go interactive 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

think on the novelty though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Combining a hair bursh with a toilet roll would be much more novel and useful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2005)

OOOOHHHHHHH SPAM!!!!!!! Going back to an older thread that I posted this in, but I am going to design the worlds first *Lazy Bowl Toilet*!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 12, 2005)

I saw a toilet roll holder with a radio and alarm clock built in a couple of days ago.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

A quick search on google for "Extreme toilet roll" came up with a picture of the American flag... 


Heres a good picture. In the bathroom, no-one can hear you scream...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

ROFL! That's hilarious!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

I think les posted it here before and I stole it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> I saw a toilet roll holder with a radio and alarm clock built in a couple of days ago.



My grandmother had one of those actually about 10 years ago.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2005)

CC a toilet brush comb would be novel, but i have no use for combs 

i want me a toilot roll TV remote!! now!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Dont worry Lanc you are still first in line for my Lazy Bowl system that I am inventing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Im just gonna invent a new laxative, which is really just gonna be a few lbs of C4 to break up constipation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Effective though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Well atleast you wont have the problem anymore at all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

You wont have the lower half of your body anymore either, which could be a problem in itsself unless you are an expert in a wheelchair.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Brings new meaing to the term "Rip you a new asshole"!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Heh. What asshole? 

...Oh yeah, that's bad.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't think you realise how powerful C4 is do you, CC? 1 lb will blow you to pieces - your entire body.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

It certainly doesn't take much to make one hell of an explosion.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, ounces, not lbs...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw footage on TV testing explosives and they put enough C4 to fit in the mans hand on this door to blow the door off - like they do on movies - and it blew half the wall away. Anyone caught on the otherside of the wall would have probably been dead too. 

Imagine if those suicide bombers had C4 strapped around them - 10 lbs of that would have blown the subway carriage to bits and everyone inside of it. The bus would have been practically demolished too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

The good thing about C4 is as component it is very safe. I was talking to some of our demolitions people when I was the NCO Acadamy and they said that in order for it to explode you have to have 2 things, heat and pressure. If you set it on fire it will not explode. If you throw it against a wall it will not explode. You combine the 2 together you get one hell of an explosion. They said that when they go to the field they cut small blocks of C4 and use it to cook on by just setting it on fire.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Quick! The fire is spreading! Stamp on it!

...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

It requires a considerable amount of pressure. Even throwing it against the wall would not be eneogh.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

A really fat man stamping on it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe then...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

I remember cooking in the field with C4. Light a small dab of it under an old steel pot and you can heat your MREs with it. We did. The fun part was to watch guys that had never seen that done before dive for cover when you lit it!  They see you shaping it into a ball and watch intently. Then you pull out a cigarette lighter and their eyes start to get big and their expression says it all. Then when you light it, they dive for cover and usually shout a few obscenities. The rest of us just laughed and continued on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

It really is good stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

so it will actually burn when lit will it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

I just use petrol for burning.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, and a good hot flame. We used it for cooking when not blowing up stuff with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

It is very usefull for cooking.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 21, 2005)

If C4 Requires pressure to detonate, the how can a block strapped onto a man explode? What do you use to press on it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

A pressure charge (I believe that is what they call it) or a blasting cap. More than likely a blasting cap.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

There's a detonator connected there... And they usually use nitrogenous fertilizer.........

http://www.swcp.com/~mccurley/bomb_making.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Pisis said:


> There's a detonator connected there... And they usually use nitrogenous fertilizer.........
> 
> http://www.swcp.com/~mccurley/bomb_making.html



The detonator is called a blasting cap.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Ach so. Thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Any time. You know I could be wrong but that is atleast what I think is correct.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

ok


----------

